# Any Hockey Fans on RIU??



## chadster152 (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm a huge Boston Bruins fan. Let's talk some hockey!! Everyone's invited...except for Red Wings fans...and Penguin fans...jk...sorta...


----------



## takaosma (Mar 18, 2014)

Yeeeeaaahhh buddy! Go Wild! boston is my east coast fave though for sure! earlier this week&#8217;s game was hard to root for both teams but I managed  congrats iggy on taking the 25th overall on goals, he deserved that


----------



## chadster152 (Mar 18, 2014)

I knew I'd find at least one other Hockey nut! Ya that game was good...Rask was just a brick wall, good thing too cause it would've been a very different game if Boston didn't have the goaltending that we do. That save on Koivu was absolutely filthy. And ya Iggy has been puttin' it away for Boston this year. I'm just glad he's not another Jagr...he's a great player but he didn't do shit for the Bruins. The way Iggy conditions and works harder than most, he definitely deserves it. My West Coast team is the Sharks...I get Comcast sports where I live so I watch more regular season Sharks games than anyone else.


----------



## dux (Mar 19, 2014)

Wild fan here !! I love hockey,helps a guy get through the winters.


----------



## chadster152 (Mar 20, 2014)

A couple of Wild fans here huh? Who do you think the wild will play in the first round?


----------



## Wait, what? (Mar 20, 2014)

Wasn't Bobby Orr involved with the Wild front office? He was my favorite player as a kid. I don't follow as much with the helmet rule. Can't tell one player from the other


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 20, 2014)

chadster152 said:


> I'm a huge Boston Bruins fan. Let's talk some hockey!! Everyone's invited...except for Red Wings fans...and Penguin fans...jk...sorta...


Ready for a re-match?

[video=youtube;1fOs25GJU2g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fOs25GJU2g[/video]


----------



## chadster152 (Mar 20, 2014)

Wait said:


> Wasn't Bobby Orr involved with the Wild front office? He was my favorite player as a kid. I don't follow as much with the helmet rule. Can't tell one player from the other


Not sure. I know he has scouted for a bunch of NHL and minor league teams and that he worked in the blackhawks front office for a bit after he retired. Haha I wish i watched hockey when there was no helmet rule...i was born a few years too late.


----------



## chadster152 (Mar 20, 2014)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Ready for a re-match?


Haha Oh Boston is ready...But I don't see the hawks making it to the cup this year. The way the Blues, Ducks, and Sharks have been playing, playoffs in the west are going to be intense. Boston is poised to head back to the cup for the third time in 4 years...I see Philly and Pittsburgh being the only real competition in the East this year. 

[video=youtube;AP5g-Pjpg_I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AP5g-Pjpg_I[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 20, 2014)

chadster152 said:


> Haha Oh Boston is ready...But I don't see the hawks making it to the cup this year. The way the Blues, Ducks, and Sharks have been playing, playoffs in the west are going to be intense. Boston is poised to head back to the cup for the third time in 4 years...I see Philly and Pittsburgh being the only real competition in the East this year.
> 
> [video=youtube;AP5g-Pjpg_I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AP5g-Pjpg_I[/video]


Then it's settled, CU again in June. Cups are hard to come by, the toughest trophy in all of sports...so I'm not expecting any repeat here.

BTW, where do I buy one of those goalie horns?...that would be nice installed on my car.


----------



## Wait, what? (Mar 20, 2014)

chadster152 said:


> Not sure. I know he has scouted for a bunch of NHL and minor league teams and that he worked in the blackhawks front office for a bit after he retired. Haha I wish i watched hockey when there was no helmet rule...i was born a few years too late.


The last player allowed to go without was a Ranger, but was one of the original Big Bad Bruins. Forget his name. I do remember him going nuts when they entered Madison Square Garden and they started playing "You gotta talk to the Animals" from Doctor Dolittle. A twenty minute fight before the star spangled banner


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Mar 20, 2014)

Last guy to play without a helmet was Craig MacTavish if I remember correctly. I used to use it as a fake name when getting questioned by cops as a teenager lol.

I'm a life long Sabres fan. This season they are somehow making the Bills look good. We get fucked with weather, fat people, and poor people, why oh why can't we win just one damn championship?


----------



## Wait, what? (Mar 21, 2014)

Looked that up, you're right. I forget the guy's name, but watched him at the Garden. They claimed he was the last player to not wear a helmet, my brother remembers it. I need to ask my older brother, he knows hockey better than me....or anyone


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 24, 2014)

DutchKillsRambo said:


> Last guy to play without a helmet was Craig MacTavish if I remember correctly. I used to use it as a fake name when getting questioned by cops as a teenager lol.
> 
> I'm a life long Sabres fan. This season they are somehow making the Bills look good. We get fucked with weather, fat people, and poor people, why oh why can't we win just one damn championship?


I have to feel for you, Buffalo tops just about every list in the disappointing sports cities to live in department...followed closely by Cleveland and Milwaukee.


----------



## chadster152 (Mar 25, 2014)

DutchKillsRambo said:


> Last guy to play without a helmet was Craig MacTavish if I remember correctly. *I used to use it as a fake name when getting questioned by cops as a teenager lol*.
> 
> I'm a life long Sabres fan. This season they are somehow making the Bills look good. We get fucked with weather, fat people, and poor people, why oh why can't we win just one damn championship?


Haha that's some funny shit. 

And ya I feel for ya...I'm a Tennessee Titans fan so I know how it is. It looks like Buffalo's making moves for the future though...As a Boston fan, its always fun when we play Buffalo (except when John Scott is on the ice, he's just a goon looking to hurt people) but I would like to see some more competition in the East. Having to battle the penguins every year for the top seed gets old (I don't like flightless birds).


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 25, 2014)

I still need to pick a team I really like. 
Clinched playoffs last night
SH420


----------



## kelly4 (Mar 26, 2014)

My Wild get to play Vancouver tonight. Nothing lights me up like whooping some Canuck ass!


----------



## chadster152 (Mar 26, 2014)

kelly4 said:


> My Wild get to play Vancouver tonight. Nothing lights me up like whooping some Canuck ass!


I hope you hand them an ass whooping! I'm not a fan of the Canucks at all, but I do like Torts.


----------



## chadster152 (Mar 26, 2014)

shrxhky420 said:


> I still need to pick a team I really like.
> Clinched playoffs last night
> SH420


How 'bout The Big Pavelski's 3rd hatty of the season last night?! Scrivens must've got lucky last time the Sharks were in Edmonton, huh?


----------



## kelly4 (Mar 26, 2014)

Son of a.....I hate losing to the Canucks!


----------



## Steve French (Mar 26, 2014)

Felt good to me bro. And I had just shined up my golf clubs.


----------



## chadster152 (Mar 27, 2014)

kelly4 said:


> Son of a.....I hate losing to the Canucks!


It happens...even a broken watch is right twice a day. That hit on Burrows was magnificent tho!




Steve French said:


> Felt good to me bro. And I had just shined up my golf clubs.


Haha I would keep shining them and book a tee time...


----------



## Steve French (Mar 27, 2014)

Hey now. All they have to do is win their next eight in a row. Stranger things have happened.


----------



## chadster152 (Mar 27, 2014)

Steve French said:


> Hey now. All they have to do is win their next eight in a row. Stranger things have happened.


Hey anything is possible, especially in hockey!! It would be fun to see Torts introduce some chaos into the west...


----------



## TryN (Mar 27, 2014)

chadster152 said:


> I'm a huge Boston Bruins fan. Let's talk some hockey!! Everyone's invited...except for Red Wings fans...and Penguin fans...jk...sorta...


BRUINS fan here!!!! Watching the game tonight!


----------



## TryN (Apr 10, 2014)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Then it's settled, CU again in June. Cups are hard to come by, the toughest trophy in all of sports...so I'm not expecting any repeat here.
> 
> BTW, where do I buy one of those goalie horns?...that would be nice installed on my car.


Haha ... A goalie horn would be AWESOME! Lol


----------



## TryN (Apr 10, 2014)

chadster152 said:


> I'm a huge Boston Bruins fan. Let's talk some hockey!! Everyone's invited...except for Red Wings fans...and Penguin fans...jk...sorta...


Go B's!


----------



## chadster152 (Apr 10, 2014)

TryN said:


> Go B's!


That President's Trophy is looking mighty fine from Boston's point of view...plus a Vezina and possibly a Norris too?? I think that's a Hat Trick.


----------



## TryN (Apr 10, 2014)

chadster152 said:


> That President's Trophy is looking mighty fine from Boston's point of view...plus a Vezina and possibly a Norris too?? I think that's a Hat Trick.


I hope so .... But there is one trophy I hope they get ... And that is the CUP!


----------



## chadster152 (Apr 10, 2014)

TryN said:


> I hope so .... But there is one trophy I hope they get ... And that is the CUP!


The quest is always for Lord Stanley's Cup!! As long as Boston sticks to their game, stays (more or less) out of the penalty box, and stays healthy we have an awesome chance of seeing Boston raise the cup.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 10, 2014)

Sunbiz1 said:


> I have to feel for you, Buffalo tops just about every list in the disappointing sports cities to live in department...followed closely by Cleveland and Milwaukee.


 haha, you must not be too familiar with philly taems then sun.. they almost always suck, and if they're some what good, they tend to lose early in the play offs..


----------



## chadster152 (Apr 10, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> haha, you must not be too familiar with philly taems then sun.. they almost always suck, and if they're some what good, they tend to lose early in the play offs..


 Idk about this year, Philly is looking pretty strong going into playoffs...I think they'll take the Rangers in 6.


----------



## TryN (Apr 11, 2014)

chadster152 said:


> The quest is always for Lord Stanley's Cup!! As long as Boston sticks to their game, stays (more or less) out of the penalty box, and stays healthy we have an awesome chance of seeing Boston raise the cup.


Agreed! No hope though of raising the cup if they keep playing like they did last night and especially true if they play like they did in the third period.


----------



## DonPetro (Apr 11, 2014)

chadster152 said:


> I'm a huge Boston Bruins fan. Let's talk some hockey!! Everyone's invited...except for Red Wings fans...and Penguin fans...jk...sorta...


Go WINGS!!!


----------



## chadster152 (Apr 11, 2014)

TryN said:


> Agreed! No hope though of raising the cup if they keep playing like they did last night and especially true if they play like they did in the third period.


While we did lose to the jets, it was in a SO (which any real boston fan knows we are absolutely terrible at SO's, its a curse) and we are still resting players and babying the players with minor injuries (who would play through them if it were playoffs)...I mean we had Iginla and Miller sitting for two games, Chris Kelly sitting, Chara was a healthy scratch, Bergeron was sitting, Johnson was in net, most of the lines were shuffled, and against minnesota we had a defender playing on the wing. Everything is being played with and guys are resting and it seems like they're on cruise control with 2 games left and the presidents trophy all but locked up. Once playoffs hit, we will see a very different team than we've seen over the last 5 games.


----------



## chadster152 (Apr 11, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Go WINGS!!!


Red Wings fans.......

On a side note, would you rather play the Pens in the first or Boston in the first?


----------



## DonPetro (Apr 11, 2014)

I think i would take boston to be honest.


----------



## TopProspect (Apr 11, 2014)

Huge Sens fan here. Pretty big let down this season but the Leafs getting owned again made it a little more tolerable.


----------



## chadster152 (Apr 11, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> I think i would take boston to be honest.


Well the wings have played pretty well against Boston this season...however playoffs are a whole different story. I guess we will see who its gonna be tonight with the outcome of the Lightning vs Blue Jackets game.


----------



## chadster152 (Apr 11, 2014)

TopProspect said:


> Huge Sens fan here. Pretty big let down this season but the Leafs getting owned again made it a little more tolerable.


Hahaha I saw a headline from an Ottawa newspaper that said "Sen's eliminated from Stanley Cup Playoffs, good news is so are the Leafs." That's a rivalry for ya, I love it!


----------



## chadster152 (Apr 16, 2014)

IT'S TIME FOR PLAYOFFS!!!


----------



## TryN (Apr 17, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Go WINGS!!!


See you Friday night for Game 1!


----------



## DonPetro (Apr 17, 2014)

Oh yea...can hardly wait!


----------



## chadster152 (Apr 17, 2014)

TryN said:


> See you Friday night for Game 1!


Gonna be a good game...can't wait till the B's welcome them to East's style of playoffs.  That original six hatred is about to pick back up real quick.


----------



## dux (Apr 17, 2014)

Go Wild!! Starts tonight against the avalanche ..


----------



## TryN (Apr 18, 2014)

Looking forward to reading and posting in here after the game tonight!


----------



## chadster152 (Apr 18, 2014)

dux said:


> Go Wild!! Starts tonight against the avalanche ..


Tough loss...The Wild looked pretty strong though. If they keep that up, they have an awesome chance at beating Colorado.


----------



## dux (Apr 18, 2014)

Agree chadster, my boys got beat up pretty good in the first but looked good enough to win after?? Guess not.....


----------



## TryN (Apr 19, 2014)

Great game last night with the B's and wings .... Go B's!!!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 19, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/any-hockey-fans-in-here-2014-playoffs-are-coming.823381/

bruins choked on a big russian cock last night, how does Datsyuk taste?


----------



## TryN (Apr 20, 2014)

B's tie the series ... Now back to Detroit for 2 games. Detroit looked out of it today.


----------



## chadster152 (Apr 22, 2014)

TryN said:


> B's tie the series ... Now back to Detroit for 2 games. Detroit looked out of it today.


Game 3 tonight! I'm thinking this is gonna be a hard fought, long game tonight. Lots of hits, lots of defence, and a 1 goal victory.


----------



## TryN (Apr 22, 2014)

chadster152 said:


> Game 3 tonight! I'm thinking this is gonna be a hard fought, long game tonight. Lots of hits, lots of defence, and a 1 goal victory.


Definitely agree! ... Cannot wait ... 3 hours 20 min and counting ....


----------



## TryN (Apr 23, 2014)

Ok. That did not go as expected! What do you think happened? The entire team seemed out of sync.


----------



## chadster152 (Apr 23, 2014)

TryN said:


> Ok. That did not go as expected! What do you think happened? The entire team seemed out of sync.


 Well I definitely didn't think Tuukka was gonna stand on his head and get a shutout, but Boston played Boston's game and clogged the neutral zone and killed the speed of Detroit with good defense and amazing goaltending. Boston just out-played Detroit, plain and simple. Sure felt great to win at Joe Louis Arena for the first time in 7 years! 2 U's 2 K's 2-1 series lead! GO BRUINS!


----------



## TryN (Apr 23, 2014)

chadster152 said:


> Well I definitely didn't think Tuukka was gonna stand on his head and get a shutout, but Boston played Boston's game and clogged the neutral zone and killed the speed of Detroit with good defense and amazing goaltending. Boston just out-played Detroit, plain and simple. Sure felt great to win at Joe Louis Arena for the first time in 7 years! 2 U's 2 K's 2-1 series lead! GO BRUINS!


Tomorrow night 8pm! GO BRUINS!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 23, 2014)

Effin Bruins! The only hope the Wings have is if Zetterberg comes back during the series. The young kids have played well all year, but they're a little over their heads in the playoffs. The intensity level and speed is through the roof come this time of year. They'll benefit from the experience, but the chances of moving on this year are pretty slim.

Ohh, and Datsyuk has the best hands I've ever seen. Mario Lemieux is the only other guy in the conversation.


----------



## chadster152 (Apr 23, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Effin Bruins! The only hope the Wings have is if Zetterberg comes back during the series. The young kids have played well all year, but they're a little over their heads in the playoffs. The intensity level and speed is through the roof come this time of year. They'll benefit from the experience, but the chances of moving on this year are pretty slim.
> 
> Ohh, and Datsyuk has the best hands I've ever seen. Mario Lemieux is the only other guy in the conversation.


I honestly don't think having Zetterburg back would improve Detroit's chances that much. You can't have a championship team rely on one or two "big" players. Right now and throughout the series, Boston has been missing Seidenberg, McQuad, Paille, and Kelly, all of whom are integral parts of the team and have Stanley Cup experience. Injury's happen so you gotta have depth. Detroit's opportunities are coming off the rush when they use their speed, and the young guys are the ones providing it. Detroit is a FAST team...like holy shit cheetah-on-cocaine fast. But when speed is your only advantage, it's easy to take away. Boston plays physical, rough and tumble hockey to slow down the opposition, get the puck along the boards and then work it out...and along with staunch defence, a Vezina-caliber goalie, and scoring threats on every line and among the D...that makes us hard to beat. If Detroit wants to turn things around, they need to adjust their style of play. You NEED to play physical against the Bruins to have a chance, cause during playoffs it's kill or be killed. You need to get under the guys skin, get them emotional, and get them to take penalties...and that's one thing Boston has a tendency to do when they get emotional. But in order to do that, you have to hit people and you have to stand up for your team after the whistle. Detroit is not a fighting team, they had 7 fighting majors to Bostons 48 during the regular season, but maybe sending a message that you wont be intimidated and putting Miller or Thorton or Chara in the box for 5 min will spark some offense. But on the flipside, when Boston gets emotional, magic can happen...see game 7 against Toronto last year.

And they don't call him the Magic Man for no reason, but I disagree that he's the best. Mario Lemieux, Wayne Gretzky, Cam Neely, and Sidney Crosby (however much it pains me to admit) should all be in the discussion ...shit even Patrick Kane should be in there, among others. There are a lot of guys that can work magic with the puck, and while not all of them have been doing it for as long as Datsyuk, time is on their side. Don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to diminish Datsyuk's skills...he is a ridiculous with puck and a scoring threat each and everytime he has the puck on his stick...but there are other guys, past and present, that are just as lethal.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 23, 2014)

chadster152 said:


> I honestly don't think having Zetterburg back would improve Detroit's chances that much. You can't have a championship team rely on one or two "big" players. Right now and throughout the series, Boston has been missing Seidenberg, McQuad, Paille, and Kelly, all of whom are integral parts of the team and have Stanley Cup experience. Injury's happen so you gotta have depth. Detroit's opportunities are coming off the rush when they use their speed, and the young guys are the ones providing it. Detroit is a FAST team...like holy shit cheetah-on-cocaine fast. But when speed is your only advantage, it's easy to take away. Boston plays physical, rough and tumble hockey to slow down the opposition, get the puck along the boards and then work it out...and along with staunch defence, a Vezina-caliber goalie, and scoring threats on every line and among the D...that makes us hard to beat. If Detroit wants to turn things around, they need to adjust their style of play. You NEED to play physical against the Bruins to have a chance, cause during playoffs it's kill or be killed. You need to get under the guys skin, get them emotional, and get them to take penalties...and that's one thing Boston has a tendency to do when they get emotional. But in order to do that, you have to hit people and you have to stand up for your team after the whistle. Detroit is not a fighting team, they had 7 fighting majors to Bostons 48 during the regular season, but maybe sending a message that you wont be intimidated and putting Miller or Thorton or Chara in the box for 5 min will spark some offense. But on the flipside, when Boston gets emotional, magic can happen...see game 7 against Toronto last year.
> 
> And they don't call him the Magic Man for no reason, but I disagree that he's the best. Mario Lemieux, Wayne Gretzky, Cam Neely, and Sidney Crosby (however much it pains me to admit) should all be in the discussion ...shit even Patrick Kane should be in there, among others. There are a lot of guys that can work magic with the puck, and while not all of them have been doing it for as long as Datsyuk, time is on their side. Don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to diminish Datsyuk's skills...he is a ridiculous with puck and a scoring threat each and everytime he has the puck on his stick...but there are other guys, past and present, that are just as lethal.


Some good points you make about the Bruins. I don't think the Wings can hang with them either way, but don't underestimate the importance of Zetterberg to this team though. I understand that one player doesn't make a team, but Z kills penalties, is on the power play, and is one of the best 2-way players in the game. Do you think taking Crosby out of the Pens lineup would effect them at all (not trying to compare the two players)?

We'll have to agree to disagree on Pavel Datsyuk having the best hands ever. I played in the NHL, and was a fan for many moons before that and I have not seen a set of hands as good as his in person or on TV. He might not stand out to someone that watches him a couple times a year, but when you see him make NHL players look like mini-mites on a nightly basis it leaves an impression.


----------



## chadster152 (Apr 23, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Some good points you make about the Bruins. I don't think the Wings can hang with them either way, but don't underestimate the importance of Zetterberg to this team though. I understand that one player doesn't make a team, but Z kills penalties, is on the power play, and is one of the best 2-way players in the game. Do you think taking Crosby out of the Pens lineup would effect them at all (not trying to compare the two players)?
> 
> We'll have to agree to disagree on Pavel Datsyuk having the best hands ever. I played in the NHL, and was a fan for many moons before that and I have not seen a set of hands as good as his in person or on TV. He might not stand out to someone that watches him a couple times a year, but when you see him make NHL players look like mini-mites on a nightly basis it leaves an impression.


While I am wholeheartedly rooting for the Bruins, this is hockey and any team can beat any other team on any given day, so I'm not gonna count the Wings out just yet. I haven't watched Zetterburg play a lot, but I know that he is a playmaker for the Wings. I see your point and agree that he would make a difference. And yes, the pens just aren't themselves when Crosby is out, but they have some depth that keeps them afloat while he recovers. That's the main thing I see lacking for the Wings...they have veteran leaders, they have playmaking stars, and they have a lot of youthful speed, but not too much depth yet. That team is gonna be a real contender in a couple years.

I can agree to disagree. And you are correct, I usually only see Datsyuk and Zetterburg play twice a year (and highlights of the magic), but now that they are in the East and division rivals to the Bruins, I'm sure I'm gonna be seeing a lot more of them in the coming years. Datsyuk is definitely among the elite, thats why the B's always have Chara on the ice with him, I just wouldn't rank him as high as you would. I'd say definitely top 5, but when you toss names like Lemieux, Gretzky, and Crosby in with Datsyuk...I think the gap between 1st and 5th becomes very marginal.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 23, 2014)

chadster152 said:


> While I am wholeheartedly rooting for the Bruins, this is hockey and any team can beat any other team on any given day, so I'm not gonna count the Wings out just yet. I haven't watched Zetterburg play a lot, but I know that he is a playmaker for the Wings. I see your point and agree that he would make a difference. And yes, the pens just aren't themselves when Crosby is out, but they have some depth that keeps them afloat while he recovers. That's the main thing I see lacking for the Wings...they have veteran leaders, they have playmaking stars, and they have a lot of youthful speed, but not too much depth yet. That team is gonna be a real contender in a couple years.
> 
> I can agree to disagree. And you are correct, I usually only see Datsyuk and Zetterburg play twice a year (and highlights of the magic), but now that they are in the East and division rivals to the Bruins, I'm sure I'm gonna be seeing a lot more of them in the coming years. Datsyuk is definitely among the elite, thats why the B's always have Chara on the ice with him, I just wouldn't rank him as high as you would. I'd say definitely top 5, but when you toss names like Lemieux, Gretzky, and Crosby in with Datsyuk...I think the gap between 1st and 5th becomes very marginal.



For sure. Don't get me wrong on Datsyuk ...... I'm not saying he's the best PLAYER ever. Not even close. He's not even the best player in the game right now let alone in the history of the league. I'm saying he has the best *hands* I've ever seen.

I don't know that I would even put him in the top 100 players of all time. He's very good, but he's no Wayne Gretzky.


----------



## TryN (Apr 24, 2014)

chadster152 said:


> Detroit is a FAST team...like holy shit cheetah-on-cocaine fast.


That is by far the funniest, most accurate, description of Detroit that I have ever heard!


----------



## TryN (Apr 24, 2014)

My only comment about comparing great stars like Gretzky, Lemeiux, Neely, of yesterday and today; just imagine what their numbers would if they could have been able to play in a league in which they did NOT have to adhere to the 2 Line Pass rule!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 24, 2014)

TryN said:


> My only comment about comparing great stars like Gretzky, Lemeiux, Neely, of yesterday and today; just imagine what their numbers would if they could have been able to play in a league in which they did NOT have to adhere to the 2 Line Pass rule!


It's an interesting debate for sure! I had the privilege of playing with some guys that were around during the 80's where it was common to see players scoring 50, 60, 70 goals and putting up 150+ points in a season. This topic came up often on airplane rides home after a game, and listening to the likes of Paul Coffey, Ron Hextall, Patrick Roy, Dave Babych, etc talk about this there was a universal consensus ...... players of that era would not dominate in todays game like they did back then. Players today are bigger, stronger, faster, and more skilled than their predecessors, and the game is much faster and tighter checking than it was in the 70's and 80's. A player like Gretzky would likely still be the best player on the ice, but his stats and dominance would be more in line with what you see of the stars today. I tend to agree with that position FWIW.


----------



## TryN (Apr 24, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> It's an interesting debate for sure! I had the privilege of playing with some guys that were around during the 80's where it was common to see players scoring 50, 60, 70 goals and putting up 150+ points in a season. This topic came up often on airplane rides home after a game, and listening to the likes of Paul Coffey, Ron Hextall, Patrick Roy, Dave Babych, etc talk about this there was a universal consensus ...... players of that era would not dominate in todays game like they did back then. Players today are bigger, stronger, faster, and more skilled than their predecessors, and the game is much faster and tighter checking than it was in the 70's and 80's. A player like Gretzky would likely still be the best player on the ice, but his stats and dominance would be more in line with what you see of the stars today. I tend to agree with that position FWIW.


Very well put! I have to agree! It is incredible to watch not only evolve but also its athletes!


----------



## chadster152 (Apr 24, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> For sure. Don't get me wrong on Datsyuk ...... I'm not saying he's the best PLAYER ever. Not even close. He's not even the best player in the game right now let alone in the history of the league. I'm saying he has the best *hands* I've ever seen.
> 
> I don't know that I would even put him in the top 100 players of all time. He's very good, but he's no Wayne Gretzky.


I don't think anyone will ever be able to match Gretzky, the mold broke after he was made. Datsyuk certainly does make men look like children when he stick handles around/by/through them like it's nothing. Hopefully none of that shit happens tonight! Game 4 baby!


----------



## chadster152 (Apr 24, 2014)

TryN said:


> That is by far the funniest, most accurate, description of Detroit that I have ever heard!


haha it was the first thing that popped in my head when I was thinking of how to describe Detroit's speed.


----------



## chadster152 (Apr 24, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> It's an interesting debate for sure! I had the privilege of playing with some guys that were around during the 80's where it was common to see players scoring 50, 60, 70 goals and putting up 150+ points in a season. This topic came up often on airplane rides home after a game, and listening to the likes of Paul Coffey, Ron Hextall, Patrick Roy, Dave Babych, etc talk about this there was a universal consensus ...... players of that era would not dominate in todays game like they did back then. Players today are bigger, stronger, faster, and more skilled than their predecessors, and the game is much faster and tighter checking than it was in the 70's and 80's. A player like Gretzky would likely still be the best player on the ice, but his stats and dominance would be more in line with what you see of the stars today. I tend to agree with that position FWIW.


I would have to agree as well...the rise in the level of competition along with the exposure of the NHL to big(er) money and publicity has bred a crop of insanely fit athletes that hone skills from a very young age. The development path that kids come up through to the NHL also helps to breed superior players when compared to guys who played pro hockey as a hobby and worked a normal job to make a living. I think this theory holds true for most sports.


----------



## TryN (Apr 24, 2014)

To everyone participating in this thread I want to say Thank You. This is an awesome thread, with some great, respectful, hockey talk!

Game 4 ... 8pm tonight! 

Go B's!!!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 24, 2014)

Not feeling very optimistic about the Wings chances tonight. Sounds like Zetterberg will play, but I would imagine his ice time will be limited. The Bruins are the better team. It would be nice if they could at least make a series out of it though ..... and if someone could take a run at Marchand that would be nice too!


----------



## TryN (Apr 24, 2014)

Lol .... A run at Marchand! Lmao!  ... Yeah he can be a little bastard! Lol


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 24, 2014)

I was listening to the local sports radio station here this morning and there was talk of Datsyuk and/or Kronwall possibly missing tonights game because their better halfs are pregnant and expecting any day now.

Should an NHL player miss a *playoff* game for the birth of his child?

I'm kinda tossed up over this one .....

http://www.mlive.com/redwings/index.ssf/2014/04/red_wings_expectant_fathers_pa.html


----------



## TryN (Apr 24, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I was listening to the local sports radio station here this morning and there was talk of Datsyuk and/or Kronwall possibly missing tonights game because their better halfs are pregnant and expecting any day now.
> 
> Should an NHL player miss a *playoff* game for the birth of his child?
> 
> ...


My stand on missing a game, any game, for the birth of a child, being ex-military, I agree with being there for your first, after that ... If possible, be there, but not necessary, just my opinion.


----------



## chadster152 (Apr 24, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Not feeling very optimistic about the Wings chances tonight. Sounds like Zetterberg will play, but I would imagine his ice time will be limited. The Bruins are the better team. It would be nice if they could at least make a series out of it though ..... and if someone could take a run at Marchand that would be nice too!


With the Habs sweeping the Bolts, I'm hoping Boston closes this series out in 5 so they can rest a bit before the second round...We definitely don't need another 1st round 7 game series for the 4th straight season.

And didn't Brandon Smith already do that? hahaha Marchy is definitely a little bastard, he always seems to get under guys skin and make plays happen. Just don't injure him!


----------



## chadster152 (Apr 24, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I was listening to the local sports radio station here this morning and there was talk of Datsyuk and/or Kronwall possibly missing tonights game because their better halfs are pregnant and expecting any day now.
> 
> Should an NHL player miss a *playoff* game for the birth of his child?
> 
> ...


I think the answer differs depending on the situation...

If it's the regular season and you aren't on the verge of missing playoffs due to that one game, then it's not a question...you miss the game and be with your family.

If it's a playoff game and your team has a lead...you miss the game and be with your family.

If your team might be eliminated that night from playoffs (regular season or a deciding game in a series)...you suck it up, and play for your teammates and team.

If you are losing a series 2-1, with the possibility to either tie or drop back to 3-1 where you will most likely eliminated...then I think you suck it up, play the game for your team and teammates, and then rush to the hospital afterwards.

It's tough deciding between seeing your child born and playing in the playoffs, but when you are one of the best players on your team and your team needs you...I think you need to look past yourself and show your commitment to the team.


----------



## chadster152 (Apr 24, 2014)

Zetterburg is in...let's see how he does!


----------



## TryN (Apr 24, 2014)

BRUINS WIN!!! YES!!!


----------



## TryN (Apr 24, 2014)

I commend those players whose kid's were born today and showed up to play! My hats off to you all!


----------



## dux (Apr 24, 2014)

Go wild !! If it wasn't for varlamov these last 2 games the wild would make Colorado look silly ...
Don't worry, I know how hockey playoffs can be so I'm getting too cocky yet..


----------



## TryN (Apr 25, 2014)

I think that the Wild can take them.


----------



## Liddle (Apr 25, 2014)

Lets Go Rangers!


----------



## TryN (Apr 25, 2014)

Liddle said:


> Lets Go Rangers!


Almost! Back in NY for Game 5!


----------



## Liddle (Apr 25, 2014)

TryN said:


> Almost! Back in NY for Game 5!


How ironic is it that Read scored the goal too win it and should have been on a suspension for the hit on Carcillo! Good Game Though. MSG here we come.


----------



## TheSnake (Apr 25, 2014)

Tampa Bay Lightning, Pittsburgh Penguins. My birth, and grow up/live area... Although I am more a PITT, than a FLA guy. even know my life ratio is like 5/95... lol


----------



## TryN (Apr 26, 2014)

See everyone who is watching the B's vs. Wings today @ 3pm!!!

GO B's!!!!!


----------



## TryN (Apr 27, 2014)

B's vs Habs!! The classic rivalry! Today is going to be a great hockey day with games at 12, 3, and 8!


----------



## TryN (Apr 27, 2014)

Liddle said:


> How ironic is it that Read scored the goal too win it and should have been on a suspension for the hit on Carcillo! Good Game Though. MSG here we come.


Game on!


----------



## Liddle (Apr 27, 2014)

Lets Go!


----------



## Liddle (Apr 27, 2014)

Woahhhohhhohhhh Hey hey hey hey hey!


----------



## TryN (Apr 27, 2014)

Liddle said:


> Woahhhohhhohhhh Hey hey hey hey hey!


Well done! ... And with that you take the series lead!


----------



## 2paranoid (Apr 27, 2014)

welp

Looks like my Flyers are just about done for. I think that they will win Game 6 at home. All teams have a tough time closing out a series, especially with the Rangers being away from the Garden. We just aren't a good matchup for them. Unless Mason is able to steal 2 games in a row its all over  Giroux scored a goal today, so that was cool. I thought we came out in the 1st period playing well but it just went downhill


----------



## TryN (Apr 28, 2014)

2paranoid said:


> welp
> 
> Looks like my Flyers are just about done for. I think that they will win Game 6 at home. All teams have a tough time closing out a series, especially with the Rangers being away from the Garden. We just aren't a good matchup for them. Unless Mason is able to steal 2 games in a row its all over  Giroux scored a goal today, so that was cool. I thought we came out in the 1st period playing well but it just went downhill


I agree. I thought that they were going to win. Good luck!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 28, 2014)

2paranoid said:


> welp
> 
> Looks like my Flyers are just about done for. I think that they will win Game 6 at home. All teams have a tough time closing out a series, especially with the Rangers being away from the Garden. We just aren't a good matchup for them. Unless Mason is able to steal 2 games in a row its all over  Giroux scored a goal today, so that was cool. I thought we came out in the 1st period playing well but it just went downhill


They need to clean house in Philly. New management top to bottom. They just can't seem to let go of that old school, old boys club mentality. Prior to the salary cap they could out spend their competition. Now that teams are forced to build through the draft and player development the deficiencies in this organization are being exposed. When is the last time they developed a stud defenseman? How about a goalie? I think we'd have to go back to Ron Hextall to find an example.


----------



## chadster152 (Apr 28, 2014)

Stoked for round 2! B's vs Habs is going to be a rough and tumble series!


----------



## chadster152 (Apr 28, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> They need to clean house in Philly. New management top to bottom. They just can't seem to let go of that old school, old boys club mentality. Prior to the salary cap they could out spend their competition. Now that teams are forced to build through the draft and player development the deficiencies in this organization are being exposed. When is the last time they developed a stud defenseman? How about a goalie? I think we'd have to go back to Ron Hextall to find an example.


I agree. Philly needs to move past the Broad Street Bullies and focus on the future. They are in desperate need of a franchise goalie and some solid D. Some good 2-way forwards would help too. I love watching Philly games but it is tough sometimes. Still rooting for Philly over NY...Go Flyers!


----------



## chadster152 (Apr 28, 2014)

TheSnake said:


> Tampa Bay Lightning, Pittsburgh Penguins. My birth, and grow up/live area... Although I am more a PITT, than a FLA guy. even know my life ratio is like 5/95... lol


I have a theory about Pens fans...Either they're from Pittsburgh, or they're tween girls who are obsessed with Sidney Crosby (Isn't that a girls name?). haha


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 28, 2014)

Agreed. Even their trades have been terrible lately. It's sad when players like Richards and Carter are run out of town, and then win a cup the very next season with another team. My god, all of us stoners in this thread would do a better job managing this team. Maybe Paul Holmgren needs to smoke a joint the next time he decides to pick up the phone and trade someone.


----------



## TryN (Apr 28, 2014)

As far as yesterday's games go .... I nominate the Dallas Stars for "Imploding Team of the Day" award!

THEY WERE SO CLOSE!!


----------



## TookABR (Apr 28, 2014)

Huge hockey fan..go wings haha


----------



## TryN (Apr 28, 2014)

TookABR said:


> Huge hockey fan..go wings haha


You pulling for any team that is left?


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Apr 28, 2014)

This is Sharks territory!


----------



## TryN (Apr 28, 2014)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> This is Sharks territory!


You can wrap up your series tonight! I love the playoffs ... Hockey every night!


----------



## TheSnake (Apr 28, 2014)

chadster152 said:


> I have a theory about Pens fans...Either they're from Pittsburgh, or they're tween girls who are obsessed with Sidney Crosby (Isn't that a girls name?). haha


It's true, largest female fan base (at least for football), I'm not real into sports though, hockey is about it, and im not crazy about it. Rather watch superbike racing, or be doing it myself, screw watching lol.


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Apr 28, 2014)

TryN said:


> You
> 
> 
> You can wrap up your series tonight! I love the playoffs ... Hockey every night!


Yea I'd be SHOCKED if we don't wrap it up tonight!! Fingers crossed..joints crossed..everything crossed LoL..im even going to cross my branches on my plant tonight before the game starts LoL


----------



## TookABR (Apr 28, 2014)

TryN said:


> You pulling for any team that is left?


I'd like to see Columbus win just cause they're young and new to playoffs and everything. You?


----------



## TookABR (Apr 28, 2014)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> Yea I'd be SHOCKED if we don't wrap it up tonight!! Fingers crossed..joints crossed..everything crossed LoL..im even going to cross my branches on my plant tonight before the game starts LoL


Kings-Sharks series has been unreal...had me just as excited as the Wings-Bruins and i'm from MI!


----------



## TryN (Apr 28, 2014)

TookABR said:


> I'd like to see Columbus win just cause they're young and new to playoffs and everything. You?


Absolutely!! I am pulling for Columbus!


----------



## chadster152 (Apr 28, 2014)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> Yea I'd be SHOCKED if we don't wrap it up tonight!! Fingers crossed..joints crossed..everything crossed LoL..im even going to cross my branches on my plant tonight before the game starts LoL


Haha That's rad. I'm pulling for a Sharks vs Bruins Cup!!


----------



## chadster152 (Apr 28, 2014)

TookABR said:


> Kings-Sharks series has been unreal...had me just as excited as the Wings-Bruins and i'm from MI!


Ya no shit...Kings vs Sharks series has been nuts!!


----------



## TryN (Apr 28, 2014)

chadster152 said:


> Haha That's rad. I'm pulling for a Sharks vs Bruins Cup!!


That would be awesome!


----------



## TryN (Apr 28, 2014)

Uhhh ... Pitt is winning ... 2-0 grrr


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Apr 28, 2014)

I grew up a Lemieux & Jagr fan so I gotta say Sharks Vs. Penguins CUP is what I'd like to see


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Apr 28, 2014)

God dammit


----------



## TryN (Apr 29, 2014)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> God dammit


... At least you're playing at home ... The west seems to favor teams on home ice.

Damn Penguins!


----------



## TryN (Apr 29, 2014)

Yup ... I have always liked Jagr!


----------



## dux (Apr 29, 2014)

Wild pushed a game 7..home ice has been a huge factor,hopefully that won't happen on Wed...
Been some great hockey to start the cup !!


----------



## TryN (Apr 29, 2014)

This has been an awesome start to the playoffs!! I agree!! Great hockey!


----------



## chadster152 (Apr 29, 2014)

TryN said:


> Yup ... I have always liked Jagr!


That's awesome! Jagr lit it up for the devils this year...how much longer do you think he'll play?

I have a Looch jersey myself...He's a fucking animal and I love it!!


----------



## chadster152 (Apr 29, 2014)

dux said:


> Wild pushed a game 7..home ice has been a huge factor,hopefully that won't happen on Wed...
> Been some great hockey to start the cup !!


Man the Wild definitely put up more of a fight than I thought the Avalanche would allow. I picked the Avalanche for my bracket but at this point I'm rooting for the Wild! As long as whoever wins this series takes out the Blackhawks then I'll be happy.


----------



## TryN (Apr 29, 2014)

chadster152 said:


> That's awesome! Jagr lit it up for the devils this year...how much longer do you think he'll play?
> 
> I have a Looch jersey myself...He's a fucking animal and I love it!!


He is an animal!! I think that as long as Jagr is scoring and a team wants him, he will play!


----------



## TryN (Apr 29, 2014)

In our main livingroom we have hanging, the famous Bobby Orr Flying picture, a 2011 Stanley Cup Banner, and 4 jerseys hanging on the wall! (Recchi, Jagr, Krug, Neely)

Everyone here are B's fans!

Go Bruins!


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 29, 2014)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> Yea I'd be SHOCKED if we don't wrap it up tonight!! Fingers crossed..joints crossed..everything crossed LoL..im even going to cross my branches on my plant tonight before the game starts LoL


Has the shock loosened it's grip yet?

Go WILD!


----------



## TryN (Apr 29, 2014)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> I grew up a Lemieux & Jagr fan so I gotta say Sharks Vs. Penguins CUP is what I'd like to see


FYI ... http://www.nhl.com/ice/news.htm?id=717111&navid=nhl:topheads


----------



## 2paranoid (Apr 29, 2014)

Its the only game on tonight, you guys watchin??

GO FLYERS!


----------



## chadster152 (Apr 29, 2014)

2paranoid said:


> Its the only game on tonight, you guys watchin??
> 
> GO FLYERS!


You bet your sweet ass I'm watching!! GO FLYERS!


----------



## TryN (Apr 29, 2014)

Wow looks like a game seven coming ......


----------



## TryN (Apr 29, 2014)

Imagine a Pens vs Flyers Series!


----------



## 2paranoid (Apr 29, 2014)

Hell yeah! Two game 7s tomorrow I think? Flyers dominated tonight. The pittsburgh/philadelphia cross state rivalry is nasty, its always a good series. That, and the Flyers have pittsburgh figured out this season I am not worried about the penguins. Gotta win tomorrow though!


----------



## TryN (Apr 30, 2014)

2paranoid said:


> Hell yeah! Two game 7s tomorrow I think? Flyers dominated tonight. The pittsburgh/philadelphia cross state rivalry is nasty, its always a good series. That, and the Flyers have pittsburgh figured out this season I am not worried about the penguins. Gotta win tomorrow though!


It is crazy how much home ice has effected this years' playoffs! Just crazy! I honestly thought that the Rangers would have taken the series by now ... I am very curious to see if the Flyers can pull off a win here, on the road!

Great series!


----------



## 2paranoid (Apr 30, 2014)

TryN said:


> It is crazy how much home ice has effected this years' playoffs! Just crazy! I honestly thought that the Rangers would have taken the series by now ... I am very curious to see if the Flyers can pull off a win here, on the road!
> 
> Great series!


well, my buddy just informed me the rangers are 7-0 in game 7s at the Garden. thats a scary stat!


----------



## dux (Apr 30, 2014)

3 game 7's tonight !! gonna be a lot of tension among nhl fans...
GO WILD !!


----------



## chadster152 (Apr 30, 2014)

2paranoid said:


> well, my buddy just informed me the rangers are 7-0 in game 7s at the Garden. thats a scary stat!


Stats are useless...Boston hadn't won a game in Detroit since 2007 and we took two games from them in Joe Louis Arena. It's anybody's game, if the Flyers want it bad enough, they will find a way to win. I think Philly will pull it out 4-2 with the 4th goal being an empty-netter.


----------



## TryN (Apr 30, 2014)

2paranoid said:


> well, my buddy just informed me the rangers are 7-0 in game 7s at the Garden. thats a scary stat!


DAMN! That is CRAZY! This is going to be an insane game!


----------



## chadster152 (Apr 30, 2014)

dux said:


> 3 game 7's tonight !! gonna be a lot of tension among nhl fans...
> GO WILD !!


Go Sharks! Go Flyers! And for the upset, go Wild!!


----------



## TryN (Apr 30, 2014)

..... And then tomorrow; B's vs Habs! Original Six Rivalry!


----------



## chadster152 (Apr 30, 2014)

TryN said:


> ..... And then tomorrow; B's vs Habs! Original Six Rivalry!


LETSSSS GETTTTT RRRRRRREEEEAAAADDDDDDYYYYY TOOOOOO RUMBLE!!


----------



## 2paranoid (Apr 30, 2014)

Need a big 3rd period from the Flyboys...Steve Mason is playing OUT OF HIS MIND these saves are insane


----------



## dux (Apr 30, 2014)

Uh oh ...2-1 and pressure is on! (Flyers/rangers)


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Apr 30, 2014)

Game 7 is just about to start! Let's GOOO!!!


----------



## TryN (Apr 30, 2014)

This Flyers Rangers game is awesome!

Good luck to everyone and their respective teams!!!!!


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 30, 2014)

fucking flyers look like they're about to lose.. 2.19 left, just get a damned score, christ..


----------



## 2paranoid (Apr 30, 2014)

man I hate the rangers. Good series though, and there are game 7s on all night so thats dope


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 30, 2014)

2paranoid said:


> man I hate the rangers. Good series though, and there are game 7s on all night so thats dope


 i'm not big on sports like i said a few pages ago, so i'll probably not being watching anymore games.. i'm what they call a sunny day fan i guess, i usually always tune in when any philly team makes it to the play off's, any other time of the year i couldn't be bothered honestly.. my sister on the other hand is a huge, huge, huge, hockey fan.. and my other sister has season tix for the eagles, has for years now..
i'm mostly into cars, and formula 1 for the most part..


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 30, 2014)

oh, and when i said i tune into the eagle's play off games, it's just so i can watch and hope that they lose and i can make fun of my one sister pretty much, lol..


----------



## 2paranoid (Apr 30, 2014)

Lol sounds funny. Yeah, I like sports pretty much because it was impossible to grow up in the household I did and not like sports. But I don't take it too seriously. I love the athleticism/competition and the pageantry, and while I do pull for Philly teams I mostly just like to watch the games. With that being said, the Eagles are probably my favorite team and if you made fun of the loss after a big game to my face...well...


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 30, 2014)

2paranoid said:


> Lol sounds funny. Yeah, I like sports pretty much because it was impossible to grow up in the household I did and not like sports. But I don't take it too seriously. I love the athleticism/competition and the pageantry, and while I do pull for Philly teams I mostly just like to watch the games. With that being said, the Eagles are probably my favorite team and if you made fun of the loss after a big game to my face...well...


 lol, nah, it's just between my sister and i on facebook.. she's always making fun of f1, and i in return, make fun of the eagles to her on fb.. it's all harmless fun, mainly in the name of sibling rivalry i'd say..


----------



## 2paranoid (Apr 30, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> lol, nah, it's just between my sister and i on facebook.. she's always making fun of f1, and i in return, make fun of the eagles to her on fb.. it's all harmless fun, mainly in the name of sibling rivalry i'd say..


ah yes, the rivalry my damn siblings always seem to win. I guess its really not much of a rivalry in my case lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 30, 2014)

2paranoid said:


> ah yes, the rivalry my damn siblings always seem to win. I guess its really not much of a rivalry in my case lol


 don't worry, my favorite driver fell while skiing last december in france and has been in a coma since, and more than likely, while never be himself again.. been a rough for months for my side of our rivalry as well ..


----------



## TryN (Apr 30, 2014)

The Rangers move forward ... LA @ SJ tied 1-1 ... Great hockey tonight!


----------



## 2paranoid (Apr 30, 2014)

man these later games are awesome, the flyers v rangers series was missing all this scoring. Awesome finishes ahead in these two match ups


----------



## TryN (May 1, 2014)

Holy awesome hockey! Damn Minnesota in OT ... The Kings ... Damn they got their crap together in the 3rd ... I mean seriously, they game back from being down 3 games ... i think that they are the 4th team to do that, come back from being down 3 games. The Rangers/Flyers Great game!

Round 2 starts tonight!


----------



## dux (May 1, 2014)

Finally !! The visiting team won! And it was the wild in ot !

I'm kinda surprised the Rangers knocked off Philly?


----------



## TryN (May 1, 2014)

dux said:


> Finally !! The visiting team won! And it was the wild in ot !
> 
> I'm kinda surprised the Rangers knocked off Philly?


I am mixed ... The Rangers were a little more consistant. It was a great game!


----------



## TryN (May 2, 2014)

Crazy game last night!! Bruins have got to STOP missing the open net and stay outta the pbox!


----------



## chadster152 (May 2, 2014)

TryN said:


> Crazy game last night!! Bruins have got to STOP missing the open net and stay outta the pbox!


Three posts and 2 open nets missed...man that was a tough loss to swallow...motherf**king Habs, they are seriously the Bruins kryptonite.


----------



## greenlikemoney (May 2, 2014)

The shits on tonight, GO PENS !!!!!!!


----------



## dux (May 2, 2014)

TryN said:


> Crazy game last night!! Bruins have got to STOP missing the open net and stay outta the pbox!


Geez! No shit ... Seems there was a few whiffs 

Tonight the wild and Hawks get started! Nobody is giving us a chance which I find kinda silly? I almost feel better about the Hawks than I did the avs? Should be good series either way! I remember being a kid watching North stars and Blackhawks playoff games,good times!


----------



## 2paranoid (May 2, 2014)

greenlikemoney said:


> The shits on tonight, GO PENS !!!!!!!


watching this series as a Flyers fan is going to be painful lol


----------



## chadster152 (May 2, 2014)

dux said:


> Geez! No shit ... Seems there was a few whiffs
> 
> Tonight the wild and Hawks get started! Nobody is giving us a chance which I find kinda silly? I almost feel better about the Hawks than I did the avs? Should be good series either way! I remember being a kid watching North stars and Blackhawks playoff games,good times!


I'm pulling for the Wild...I hope they destroy the Hawks. Gonna be a good series.


----------



## chadster152 (May 2, 2014)

2paranoid said:


> watching this series as a Flyers fan is going to be painful lol


Screw the Pen's...feel free to root for Boston.


----------



## TryN (May 2, 2014)

chadster152 said:


> I'm pulling for the Wild...I hope they destroy the Hawks. Gonna be a good series.


I cannot wait for this series! GO WILD!!!!


----------



## dux (May 3, 2014)

Well....that didn't go my way! Wild played well and had some great chances.that backhander by Kane was sick! 
I'm not gonna lie,since bryzgalov is in net,my confidence starts to drop(a lot )..he used to be a force! But a lil sketchy these days ..we need one of the other 4 goalies we used this year..


----------



## TryN (May 3, 2014)

dux said:


> Well....that didn't go my way! Wild played well and had some great chances.that backhander by Kane was sick!
> I'm not gonna lie,since bryzgalov is in net,my confidence starts to drop(a lot )..he used to be a force! But a lil sketchy these days ..we need one of the other 4 goalies we used this year..


I agree ... I so want the wid to win! GO WILD!!!!


----------



## TryN (May 3, 2014)

Bruins and Habs at 12:30!! Let's stay out of the sin bin and not miss the damn net!

GO BRUINS!!!!


----------



## TryN (May 3, 2014)

BRUINS!!! ... I am very thankful that they got their crap together for the 3rd!!


----------



## TryN (May 5, 2014)

What is up with the Wild?!? They can beat the Blackhawks!!!!


----------



## chadster152 (May 5, 2014)

TryN said:


> BRUINS!!! ... I am very thankful that they got their crap together for the 3rd!!


I would just like to say FUCK PK SUBBAN!! What hockey player ducks a hit knowing that it's gonna cause injury to the other player?!? Man the fuck up and take the hit! That's exactly the same as laying a dirty hit on someone in my book, and should be fined and penalized as such. I was furious when Thorty was getting carried to the locker room...I am so glad he came back and the B's handed the Habs a loss. I really dislike that entire team.


----------



## TryN (May 5, 2014)

chadster152 said:


> I would just like to say FUCK PK SUBBAN!! What hockey player ducks a hit knowing that it's gonna cause injury to the other player?!? Man the fuck up and take the hit! That's exactly the same as laying a dirty hit on someone in my book, and should be fined and penalized as such. I was furious when Thorty was getting carried to the locker room...I am so glad he came back and the B's handed the Habs a loss. I really dislike that entire team.


100% Agree!


----------



## TryN (May 5, 2014)

... You here the Bruin's talking shit about Price? I guess Hamilton said, "we've got his (Price's) number; just shoot high." ... I guess there is a ton of this going on. Prolly trying to get in Price's head, which imo, is not hard to do.

Game 3 tomorrow, and if the hockey Gods are listening, all I ask for is for Looch to beat the shit out of Subban!


----------



## chadster152 (May 6, 2014)

TryN said:


> ... You here the Bruin's talking shit about Price? I guess Hamilton said, "we've got his (Price's) number; just shoot high." ... I guess there is a ton of this going on. Prolly trying to get in Price's head, which imo, is not hard to do.
> 
> Game 3 tomorrow, and if the hockey Gods are listening, all I ask for is for Looch to beat the shit out of Subban!


I haven't heard anything about that but I'm sure there is copious amounts of trash talking from both sides. It does seem like the way to beat Price is high because he is a great positional goalie, but you send one past his glove and you can see the confidence leaving him. That one that Dougie put in during game 2 changed the game. 

And Thorty or Looch...I'd be fine with either one handing Subban a beating! Let's stay away from shitty penalties, keep up pressure on the forecheck and backcheck, clog the blue lines, and keep getting under their skin. AMEN!


----------



## TryN (May 6, 2014)

chadster152 said:


> I haven't heard anything about that but I'm sure there is copious amounts of trash talking from both sides. It does seem like the way to beat Price is high because he is a great positional goalie, but you send one past his glove and you can see the confidence leaving him. That one that Dougie put in during game 2 changed the game.
> 
> And Thorty or Looch...I'd be fine with either one handing Subban a beating! Let's stay away from shitty penalties, keep up pressure on the forecheck and backcheck, clog the blue lines, and keep getting under their skin. AMEN!


I have a few bowls pack for pre-game and intermission ... I think I am going to need it lol!

I think that Dougie's changed more than that ... but we will see tonight! 7pm! Bowl burning begins at 6:45 pm lol!


----------



## TryN (May 6, 2014)

AAAAAAAAHHHHHHH ....... WTF!???!


----------



## TryN (May 7, 2014)

Ok seriously ... The B's can beat them .... This is killing me! Gonna be a long series!


----------



## Jagged Ice (May 8, 2014)

If the Wild tie up the series tomorrow night this could be a repeat of the AVS series. Wild have plenty of life.


----------



## TryN (May 8, 2014)

Wild have a helluva chance still! I cannot believe LA went up two games against the ducks who had home ice. The Bruins better show up tonight!


----------



## 2paranoid (May 8, 2014)

0-0 game between montreal and Boston 


what do ya wanna bet PK buries the puck in the back of the net to win it for the Habs?


----------



## 2paranoid (May 8, 2014)

or not


----------



## TryN (May 9, 2014)

Lol i would never take that bet!!! Though the thought crossed my mind also ... GO FRASER!!!

1st NHL playoff game, 1st playoff goal, 1st playoff game winning goal!

What trade the Bruins did with Dallas!


----------



## TryN (May 10, 2014)

Let's get another win Bruins!


----------



## dux (May 10, 2014)

Series all tied up go Wid! 
And I love watching boston play but,Boston always seems to have a team in playoffs-Red Sox-celtics-patriots-bruins..c'mon share some trophies


----------



## pghdave420 (May 10, 2014)

lets go pens  .but i have bad feeling about when they face bruins or habs


----------



## TryN (May 11, 2014)

That was a crazy game last night, way to go Bruins!


----------



## pghdave420 (May 11, 2014)

dam pens blowing the series lol. up 3-1 now its going to game 7 how sad


----------



## TryN (May 12, 2014)

pghdave420 said:


> dam pens blowing the series lol. up 3-1 now its going to game 7 how sad


I agree but the playoffs have been crazy this year!


----------



## TryN (May 12, 2014)

We can close the Habs out tonight!!! Good luck Bruins!


----------



## TryN (May 12, 2014)

Ok ... That clearly did not work .... Onto game 7!


----------



## 2paranoid (May 13, 2014)

puck just dropped game 7 guys

whoever loses, I win...man I hate these teams

I'll pull for the Rangers though


----------



## TryN (May 13, 2014)

2paranoid said:


> puck just dropped game 7 guys
> 
> whoever loses, I win...man I hate these teams
> 
> I'll pull for the Rangers though



Hell yeah!, but I hate Pittsburg more so .... GO RANGERS!!!


----------



## TryN (May 13, 2014)

Yes! Thank you Rangers!


----------



## dux (May 14, 2014)

No more Cindy Crosby!!

Unfortunately,no more wild either..Crawford was on fire last night,I really believe the wild played a lot better and faster the the hawks for the majority of the series but the hawks game changers did there thing!
Tonight should be fun! #7 Habs/bruins.. Sorry but gotta say it ,sure is fun watching Subban


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 14, 2014)

Go Habs Go!!!


----------



## TryN (May 14, 2014)

dux said:


> No more Cindy Crosby!!
> 
> Unfortunately,no more wild either..Crawford was on fire last night,I really believe the wild played a lot better and faster the the hawks for the majority of the series but the hawks game changers did there thing!
> Tonight should be fun! #7 Habs/bruins.. Sorry but gotta say it ,sure is fun watching Subban


That hurt! Lmao! Personnally, I like watching Thorton! Yeah I was pulling for the wild! Problem with the hawks is they are undefeated for the last two years in all playoff games 5&6 ... Damn!


----------



## TryN (May 14, 2014)

Well that ends my hockey season, damn! To lose to the habs ... That is gonna hurt for a few days!

Well go Rangers!

I want a LA vs NY Stanley Cup!


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 14, 2014)

Go Habs Go!


----------



## greenmonster19 (May 19, 2014)

Go hawks


----------



## MnM24 (May 19, 2014)

Blackhawks >>>>


----------



## TryN (May 21, 2014)

GO RANGERS!!!!!


----------



## 2paranoid (May 21, 2014)

OOF!

gotta admit guys...with my team out, I kinda got worn out with watching these playoffs. 

I will definitely be tuned in later today to watch the rangers take on montreal. NY got so lucky with carey price going down, can't believe this rangers team is going to be playing for the damn STANLEY CUP. unreal


----------



## TryN (May 22, 2014)

2paranoid said:


> OOF!
> 
> gotta admit guys...with my team out, I kinda got worn out with watching these playoffs.
> 
> I will definitely be tuned in later today to watch the rangers take on montreal. NY got so lucky with carey price going down, can't believe this rangers team is going to be playing for the damn STANLEY CUP. unreal


I agree! How the Kings beating Chicago at home 6-2! I just hope that Chara's hand heals ok.


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 23, 2014)

Habs will go back to Montreal tied 2-2...you heard it here first.


----------



## 2paranoid (May 23, 2014)

wtf...no NHL of NBA on tonight?!?!


I actually had to read a book


----------



## TryN (May 24, 2014)

2paranoid said:


> wtf...no NHL of NBA on tonight?!?!
> 
> 
> I actually had to read a book


I hear ya ... I watched Lone Survivor. lol


----------



## 2paranoid (May 25, 2014)

anybody up watchin overtime hockey?


----------



## TryN (May 26, 2014)

2paranoid said:


> anybody up watchin overtime hockey?


 Haha ... It was an early night for me lol ... Gettin' old  ... GO RANGERS!!!!


----------



## TryN (May 27, 2014)

Ok ... So here it comes LA leads Chicago 3-1. Same lead as last year and Chicago is undefeated last year and this year in games 5&6 ... So. GO LA!

LA vs NYR!!


----------



## TryN (May 28, 2014)

So ... Anyone wanna chime in on the expectations of tonights ... Im pulling for LA!


----------



## dux (May 28, 2014)

Just finished the 1st overtime,holy shit!! What a fast paced awesome period!(entire game too)
Seems like gabby finally found a home? He was fun watching his first few years with the wild,2 strides and he's pulling away ..


----------



## TryN (May 29, 2014)

Crazy game ... Chicago is still undefeated in games 5&6 ... From last year and this year ... That is crazy!


----------



## TryN (May 29, 2014)

GO RANGERS!!!


----------



## dux (May 29, 2014)

Geez,I'm kinda pulling for the Habs........?
It's just cuz it's New York.its just too hard for me to pull for big city..


----------



## 2paranoid (May 29, 2014)

congrats to rangers fans 

you guys have become a different squad over the past month, with great stories to go along with it like the guys rallying behind st.louis


----------



## TryN (May 30, 2014)

dux said:


> Geez,I'm kinda pulling for the Habs........?
> It's just cuz it's New York.its just too hard for me to pull for big city..


I am a Bruins fan ... I could never pull for the Habs!



2paranoid said:


> congrats to rangers fans
> 
> you guys have become a different squad over the past month, with great stories to go along with it like the guys rallying behind st.louis


They really have ... I am pulling for them so St. Louis can get his first cup! He/They deserve it this year. IMO.


----------



## TryN (May 30, 2014)

GO LA!!!


----------



## 2paranoid (May 31, 2014)

GAME 7 hel yeah.... I know the rangers fans must love it. I got the Hawks winning at home in game 7, riding an emotional high after that win in LA


two of the original six teams in the finals!


awesome


----------



## TryN (May 31, 2014)

grrrrr I want LA ... but two original six teams; bad ass!!!


----------



## Richard Simmons (May 31, 2014)

Blackcawks are comin for me!


----------



## TryN (Jun 1, 2014)

Tonight is the deciding night ... It is now a one game series. Momentum edge - Chicago, home ice advantage - Chicago

I want LA ...


----------



## dux (Jun 1, 2014)

Go LA I guess...being from MN I really can't pull for Chicago
We should have have at least 5 more great games!! What a year! Been lots of great games and OT finishes this playoff season


----------



## TryN (Jun 1, 2014)

These teams are gutting it out ... Awesome game!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 1, 2014)

Tough not to pull for the Rangers after watching this. Damn

http://espn.go.com/espnw/video/10938904/dominic-moore-coming-home?ex_cid=2014_bnnr_ESPNWTDFY14_OutbrainD_aqsn


----------



## TryN (Jun 1, 2014)

Damn ... GO LA!!!!

NYR vs. LAK. Yes!


----------



## TryN (Jun 4, 2014)

Game 1 of the Stanley Cup is tonight! let's go RANGRES!


----------



## dux (Jun 4, 2014)

Wtf ? Kenny Albert ?? In place of doc? Not right
Dude looks like he has downs.....
Here we go !!


----------



## TryN (Jun 4, 2014)

Keep it up Rangers!


----------



## TryN (Jun 5, 2014)

Game 1 to LA ...


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Jun 9, 2014)

Game 3 - are the kings playing that good or are the Rangers playing that poorly?

LA 3 - NY 0


----------



## TryN (Jun 10, 2014)

Indoor Sun King said:


> Game 3 - are the kings playing that good or are the Rangers playing that poorly?
> 
> LA 3 - NY 0


IMO game 3 was no puck luck, game 2 should have went to NY from that goalie interference ... Or at least I and every Ranger fan thought lol. I want to see how much spirit they have ... I hope that they can at least prevent a sweep.


----------



## TryN (Jun 11, 2014)

Come on Rangers! One PERIOD at a time!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jun 11, 2014)

TryN said:


> Come on Rangers! One PERIOD at a time!


rangers are a bunch of inconsiderate pricks and boston is a bunch of sooky inconsiderate pricks. i hope the kings win


----------



## TryN (Jun 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> rangers are a bunch of inconsiderate pricks and boston is a bunch of sooky inconsiderate pricks. i hope the kings win


Considering the source of this opinion, then they must be related to you then, because, up until now, this thread has been respectful. This is always at least one in the crowd.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jun 11, 2014)

TryN said:


> Considering the source of this opinion, then they must be related to you then, because, up until now, this thread has been respectful. This is always at least one in the crowd.


 rangers and boston been after making a lot of sooky moves like one guy on boston sticked a guy in the nuts on purpose and kreider from rangers say the only thing he regrets about hurting price was that he didn't score so i hate both teams and go for Montreal


----------



## TryN (Jun 12, 2014)

Good job Rangers! Keep it up!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jun 12, 2014)

TryN said:


> Good job Rangers! Keep it up!


hope L.A whoops them


----------



## Liddle (Jun 12, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> hope L.A whoops them


wah wah wah


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Jun 13, 2014)

done deal, LA Kings win the Stanley Cup


----------



## TryN (Jun 14, 2014)

Congrats to LA on winning Lord Stanley's Cup! ... and to the Rangers, HOOYAH for NEVER QUITting!


----------



## 2paranoid (Jun 14, 2014)

what a freaking game last night


even though it wasn't my team, I love watchin them hoist the cup up, way to go LA


----------



## chadster152 (Oct 29, 2014)

Alright, a new season is upon us so I am reviving this thread!

I'm hoping Boston stops losing people to injury right now, we just need to focus on winning!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 29, 2014)

chadster152 said:


> Alright, a new season is upon us so I am reviving this thread!
> 
> I'm hoping Boston stops losing people to injury right now, we just need to focus on winning!


i hope they all get injuried fuckin sooky idiots


----------



## chadster152 (Oct 29, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i hope they all get injuried fuckin sooky idiots


----------



## TryN (Oct 31, 2014)

chadster152 said:


> Alright, a new season is upon us so I am reviving this thread!
> 
> I'm hoping Boston stops losing people to injury right now, we just need to focus on winning!



That other post got deleted ... People ... I agree ... The B's need to get off the injury bus. I cannot believe Buffalo scored their first goal of the season last night.

A win is a win ... But that was painful to watch.


----------

